# جهاز روسي لصقل السطوح المعدنية بالموجات الصوتية



## محمد حمزه (20 يونيو 2006)

[FONT=Arabic Transparent, Simplified Arabic, Traditional Arabic]*جهاز روسي لصقل السطوح المعدنية بالموجات الصوتية *[/FONT]​ 
منقول: موسكو: علي عبد الرزاق
طور مهندسون روس تقنيات لحل مشكلة تآكل الأجهزة والآليات نتيجة استعمالها المكثف وذلك باستخدام اجهزة محمولة صغيرة الحجم، تعمل بواسطة الموجات الصوتية فوق السمعية، التي تقوم بصقل السطوح المعدنية من دون اللجوء إلى الحك أو السحج، وقد حصل نموذج الجهاز على شهادة تقديرية من مجلس الخبراء العالمي في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية باعتباره أداة مساعدة ومتطورة في مجال هندسة صناعة المكائن.
ويعمل الجهاز باستخدام نظام اللحام الصوتي، حيث تقوم موجات الصوت فوق السمعي المنبعثة منه، بإجراء تشوه أو (انفصال) على سطح العينة المعرضة للمعالجة، مما يؤدي إلى تمليس السطح، وصقل التعرجات الدقيقة عليه، وتقوية طبقته الخارجية إلى درجة عالية، ويستخدم هذا الجهاز في صقل سطوح الغالبية العظمى من أنواع الفولاذ كافة، بالإضافة إلى الألمنيوم والنحاس والنحاس الأصفر والبرونز والمعادن غير الحديدية والسبائك المعدنية المختلفة.
وتقوم هذه التقنية بإصلاح كافة أشكال أجزاء المكائن التالفة، بغض النظر عن مظهرها سواء كانت اسطوانياً أو كروياً أو مخروطياً، كما انها ملائمة لتمليس أنواع الأخاديد الموجودة على السطوح المعدنية كافة، بما فيها الاخاديد المستطيلة الشكل، أي التي لها حزّ بزاوية قائمة، أو النصف قطرية، بالاضافة إلى قابلية تمليس أشكال النتوءات والتجاويف كافة، اذ يكفي تمرير جهاز المشعاع فوق السمعي مرة واحدة على سطح معدني ذي خشونة مساوية لـ 6 ميكرون (الميكرون جزء من مليون من المتر)، حتى يمكن تنعيمه إلى مقدار 0.1 ميكرون.
ويسهل صغر حجم الجهاز إمكانية تثبيته مباشرة على مكائن القشط أو الخراطة.
والافضلية الأخرى للجهاز مقارنة بمكائن التجليخ أو أجهزة الحك والسحج التي تستخدم عادة في تنعيم السطوح المعدنية، هي الاقتصاد في استهلاك الطاقة والمحافظة على نظافة هواء الورشة، وذلك لعدم ترك مخلفات متناثرة من سطح العينة المعدنية عند معالجتها بهذه التقنية.
وقد بينت تجربة الجهاز في تنعيم سطوح أجزاء المكائن بأن مقاومة هذه الاجزاء للتآكل هي أطول زمنياً بما لا يقاس بالمقارنة مع الأجزاء التي تم تنعيمها بالوسائل التقليدية، كذلك ارتفاع مستوى موثوقيتها والاقتصاد في استهلاك الطاقة عند التشغيل وفي نفقات التصليح ومواد التشحيم بما يعادل مرتبة عشرية كاملة.
وجهاز المعالجة فوق الصوتية هو من ابتكار خبراء مركز تكنولوجيا الصوت فوق السمعي في مدينة بطرسبورج، ويستخدم في الوقت الحاضر بشكل واسع في العديد من المعامل الروسية المختصة، كما أبدى الرغبة في اقتنائه عدد من معامل الولايات المتحدة الأميركية.


----------



## بندق (26 يونيو 2006)

عايز واحد للتجربة


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 يونيو 2006)

ومنين أجيبهولك يا سي بندق ....... ههههههه


----------



## بندق (27 يونيو 2006)

دلنى على مكان بيعة او عنوان الشركة المنتجة على النتweb site


----------



## ايلي توما (16 فبراير 2008)

والله الالترا سونيك معجزة مافي مجال إلا ويستخدم فيه
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------

